# Cold smoking branches with bark.



## munsterfan (Apr 25, 2016)

I know that I must remove the bark from the wood I cut for chipping, correct?  I'm using Olive, Almond and Carob wood here in Portugal.

Also is it OK to chip the small branches with their respectively thin bark?


----------



## wade (Apr 25, 2016)

You only need to take off any of the thick bark from the main wood and it is fine to leave on any of the thin bark that is on the small branches.

...

Grandpa: Hmm. What smells so good?
Herman: I cut myself shaving.


----------

